# Help! Handycam sony not recognized!



## belgiangeneral

Hey there! 1st post.

Okay, here we go.
I have a Sony camera. To be more precise, it's a DCR PC106e type handycam. My PC has Windows vista (which I hate btw) 32 bit version. Okay. If I plug my camera in (with the correct cable, 1394) I hear the usual sound when you connect hardware to a PC. My camera is recognized, great! Does this mean this camera is compatibly with Vista BTW? Because I can't find a list about compatibility with sony handycams...Anyhow back ontopic. NO editing software (Windows Movie Maker, Pinnacle Studio's...) recognize the camera. But I think I know why. Each time I plug my camera in, I get the warning that the drivers for my Sony DV-VCR must be installed. So perhaps this is why the editing software doesn't recognize them? Anyway, I click OK and the thing starts searching for the drivers. THIS is where the problem comes. It just keeps searching forever, and no drivers get found! So PLEASE tell me how to fix this! If I can get this to work, ALL my problems are solved.

So basically, my question comes to this :

- Why doesn't it find drivers? My guess is perhaps it isn't compatibily?
- Where do I find this compatibilty list? I searched EVERYWHERE!
- If it is compatibly, how do I get the thing to find the drivers??

TY!


----------



## Vizy

Follow the directions on the page. If you're sure you camera came without a CD, here are the drivers:

http://www.nodevice.com/driver/DCR-PC106E/get40002.html


----------



## belgiangeneral

You sure that's gonna work? I mean it says Windows ME/2000/XP while I have Vista...
Also I'm not sure if a disk came with it, but it doesn't matter because it does work on my sisters PC..
edit: yup I just tried installing and it said I have an incorrect version of windows. Am I screwed or is there a way around this?


----------



## adarsh

Hi, this is the compatibility chart. 

Your camera *is* compatible with Vista. Please install the software provided with the camera to use it with the computer.


----------



## CodyG [WIN-TEAM]

belgiangeneral-

Hi, my name’s Cody, and I’m working with the Vista Outreach Team to help answer questions that Vista users might have.  It looks like Microsoft and Sony have taken some steps to make sure that your particular model of camcorder is recognized and compatible with Vista.  After I did some searching on the Sony site, it looks like they’ve provided some links that should help their users ensure that their software and drivers are fully updated.  Here’s the link: http://www.sonydigital-link.com/hotnews/vista/vista.aspx?l=hr&sc=DV  Just scroll down the list to find your particular model, and see if that update will get you back up and running!  Let me know if this fixes your problem.  If it doesn’t, let me know, and I can see if we can work on any other potential solutions!

Thanks,

Cody 
Windows Vista Outreach Team


----------



## gino555

*same problem*

hi,

I have the same problem you cant install the xp version to vista to update to the vista driver, I cant find my install cd, is there any way i can download a driver for vista for my camcorder????

thanks


----------

